# [SOLVED] Need to download driver for Dell Dimension 4550 Ethernet adapter



## kalkalasch

Would anyone know where I could download the appropriate driver for the Dimension 4550 Ethernet? I formatted the system and the drivers were negatively affected. 
:upset:
Currently the Device Manager has a big question mark next to 'other devices' with further question marks below, under Ethernet Controlled and Multimedia Audio Controlled. 

Please help. ya'll.


----------



## swaffml

*Re: Need to download driver for Dell Dimension 4550 Ethernet adapter*

http://support.dell.com/support/dow...D=DIM_PNT_P4_4550&os=WW1&osl=en&catid=&impid=


----------



## Deleted090308

*Re: Need to download driver for Dell Dimension 4550 Ethernet adapter*

Hi, welcome to TSF. :wave:

You can find the drivers for your computer here:
http://support.dell.com/support/dow...D=DIM_PNT_P4_4550&os=WW1&osl=en&catid=&impid=



*edit 11-22-2007* The drivers from Dell won't work. The correct drivers can be found in post #20.


----------



## kalkalasch

*Re: Need to download driver for Dell Dimension 4550 Ethernet adapter*

Hey, thanks. Do you guys get paid for this or do you simply partake during idle minutes at your IT support jobs? This service is incredible.


----------



## swaffml

*Re: Need to download driver for Dell Dimension 4550 Ethernet adapter*

I do it to help those that have helped me in the past. Also learn more about the computer in general.


----------



## kalkalasch

*Re: Need to download driver for Dell Dimension 4550 Ethernet adapter*

Okay, but under that link to I click on 'chipset' or 'communication'? I do not know which driver to download, there are a number of Ethernet ones and I see none for the Multimedia Adapter. 

Thanks so much guys.


----------



## swaffml

*Re: Need to download driver for Dell Dimension 4550 Ethernet adapter*

look in network


----------



## kalkalasch

*Re: Need to download driver for Dell Dimension 4550 Ethernet adapter*

I downloaded the Driver (R56237 under Networking). I installed. Now when I go to Device Manager and click 'Update Driver' the Windows Hardware Update Wizard cannot says that it cannot install the hardware because the necessary software was not found. The wizard is supossed to help me install the software for Ethernet controller.


----------



## swaffml

*Re: Need to download driver for Dell Dimension 4550 Ethernet adapter*

The wizard should give you a choice to do it automatically or from a location, pick location and show it where the file is. make sure it is unzipped if it was.


----------



## Deleted090308

*Re: Need to download driver for Dell Dimension 4550 Ethernet adapter*

It's an executable file - you just double click the downloaded file and it installs itself - follow the wizard.


----------



## kalkalasch

*Re: Need to download driver for Dell Dimension 4550 Ethernet adapter*

I unzip it, follow the Wizard, point it to C:\dell\drivers\R56237\Drivers\WinXP\v5.30 where it goes on to search for what it needs and it still fails to install. I currently have an adapter plugged in so that I can use the net. It's a USB to 10/100 Mbps Ethernet Adapter. Could this be the issue ya'll?


----------



## Deleted090308

*Re: Need to download driver for Dell Dimension 4550 Ethernet adapter*

From the Dell installation instructions:
6.Click the Start button and then click Run.
7.Type C:\DELL\DRIVERS\r56237 in the Open textbox and then click OK.
8.Follow the on-screen installation instructions.

You could, of course, open the C:\dell\drivers\R56237\Drivers folder and double click "Setup" instead.


----------



## kalkalasch

*Re: Need to download driver for Dell Dimension 4550 Ethernet adapter*

Hahaha. All it does is open the window in that path. Ain't no instructions. 

Anyways, I disconnected the adapter and plugged in the Ethernet and that just made matters worse because now Windows couldn't connect to anything at all (since the Ethernet NIC lacks a driver). 

This is hopeless. :sigh:


----------



## Deleted090308

*Re: Need to download driver for Dell Dimension 4550 Ethernet adapter*

Did you see that I edited my last post?


----------



## kalkalasch

*Re: Need to download driver for Dell Dimension 4550 Ethernet adapter*

Yes, I saw. All that does is run the original program that I ran upon downloading the driver.

I thought running the Windows Hardware updates would solve the problem but it made no difference.


----------



## Deleted090308

*Re: Need to download driver for Dell Dimension 4550 Ethernet adapter*

Try Control Panel > Add Hardware. Windows should detect the Ethernet adapter. When it does - browse to *C:\dell\drivers\R56237\Drivers* and follow the wizard.


----------



## kalkalasch

*Re: Need to download driver for Dell Dimension 4550 Ethernet adapter*

That doesn't do anything. The file I downloaded is in C:\dell\drivers\R56237\Drivers\WinXP\v5.30. The option you presented sends me to a huge drivers folder which, as Windows says, contains no driver software. 

You know what I think the problem is? I think I downloaded the wrong driver software. Could anyone double check on what exactly I should have downloaded?


----------



## Deleted090308

*Re: Need to download driver for Dell Dimension 4550 Ethernet adapter*

Download, install and run PC Wizard (link in my signature). See what it says about "Network card" under "System summary".


----------



## kalkalasch

*Re: Need to download driver for Dell Dimension 4550 Ethernet adapter*

Hello hello. 

Under network card it says, "Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL (ICH/ICH4-L) Pro/100 VE Network Connection"

This is a great tool.


----------



## Deleted090308

*Re: Need to download driver for Dell Dimension 4550 Ethernet adapter*

Go back *here*. Download and install the Chipset - Intel driver.
Restart the computer.
Then go *here* - download and install the Ethernet driver.
Restart again.


----------



## kalkalasch

*Re: Need to download driver for Dell Dimension 4550 Ethernet adapter*

Holy crap it gives you passwords for sites you've visited. What else does this PC Wizard do? I'm running in circles.


----------



## kalkalasch

*Re: Need to download driver for Dell Dimension 4550 Ethernet adapter*

It's working! Hooray!

Before I get carried away though, could you summarize the issue for me? The proper software wasn't installed, but how did you figure out what I needed exactly?

My most sincere gratitude, mate.


----------



## Deleted090308

*Re: Need to download driver for Dell Dimension 4550 Ethernet adapter*

PC Wizard helped us. Dell was all wrong - shame on them. :4-thatsba :grin:
I'm glad you got it fixed.


----------



## truhoma

I'll try to keep it short. First time here. It's a Friday night, I promised my wife a quiet family evening ... just give me an hour to replace our dead USB modem with an ADSL one. I am not an expert in IT and I forgot that about a year ago I had to reinstall WinXP on our PC because of some virus. Then the fun begins. It's a Dell machine, the Ethernet is srewed up. I go to their 'support' page, download something, it does not work. Had to read a hundred pades on the web until I came across this site and this thread. JESUS! How could the Delll people have got it all so wrong!!! Followed Eneles's instructions and had my problem solved in no time. Amazing.
Eneles, thank you so much! I honestly have no idea what I could have done without your advice. In the future, I will never EVER buy an overpriced Dell. Thanks again, Eneles.


----------



## hendried

I had the same problem, googled it, found your website.

i did not read all of the posts before i started to implement so i ran into the same problem as everyone else.

the end solution worked prefectly, thanks to the whole team.

anyone who can may want to edit the earlier posts stating that working solutions appears later in thread. someone else as dumb as me might show up here also.

thanks again.


----------



## jive_john

i have a question, i went and dled the chip set but i do not see my ethernet on the list where u go to dl the ethernet adapter,what one do you down load


----------



## hendried

My adaptor was the same one listed on the thread when I ran the program.

Intel® PRO/100 VE Desktop Adapter

good luck.


----------



## jive_john

i dled the right driver but when i downloaded and ran the driver it says that i need snmp or sumtin to install the third part of the driver can anyone help me


----------



## sweetjones81

This thread was great help, but now that I've downloaded PC Wizard, I'm having trouble finding the actual issue that's wrong with this Dell 4550 Dimension, I'm desperate for help, because I finally got all the drivers installed this afternoon but now the computer is having trouble downloading anything else but very minor programs.

Downloading firefox took 5 tries and downloading itunes isn't happening. I've tried to download various service pack updates all to no avail, so if I can't download something to fix this... are there any other fixes that I should consider?

Begging for help if anyone can! thanks!


----------



## marianneparson

I need help I have moved this 4550 down to my sons room as I have upgraded mine.this 4550 was hooked up to the internet through a usb through my modem tower. Now I have hooked this computer up with the ethernet cable. The problem is I have read everything in this folder. 
I have the exclamation over the ethernet. I have downloaded the chipset and the ethernet driver. I can try to install the driver by location to the ethernet and it will not insatll. I have the driver on the list it has installed into my computer , I have the ethernet installed but it will not connect the driver to the ethernet. When i use the wizard and show it where the driver software is it will not connect it. It wants to find the software through the internet and it won't do that either. I am lost .please help.:4-dontkno


----------



## old_dog

I wiped the hard drive of my Dimension 4550 and reinstalled XP Pro. The audio and ethernet controller drivers did not install. I had an old PCI NIC card in the drawer, so I put it in one of the PCI slots and that got me connected to the internet (broadband modem/router). I went to the Dell support site and used my service tag number to find driver downloads. The audio driver (Sound Max) worked fine. The network drivers did not. I ended up viewing the technical specs of the manual for the 4550 on the support site and found that the integrated NIC controller is an Intel 82562ET, so I went to the Intel site and found their download for the driver. I saved the file in My Documents so I could run it from there. When I tried to install the Intel provided driver, it would not install until I uninstalled the Dell version of the driver (PROSet II) because the Dell version was not upgradeable. It would not uninstall by using the Remove button of Add/Remove Programs, but will uninstall by clicking the Change button on the Add/Remove program. There is an uninstall option there and it works. Then I went back to My Documents and ran the Intel supplied PROSet II, and it installed fine and the onboard network adapter functioned fine. I shut down, removed the PCI NIC card, rebooted, and everything is copacetic. No more yellow icons on the Device Manager. I just thougt I would add my experience with the issue and how it worked for me.


----------



## old_dog

BTW, here is the Intel URL for the driver: http://downloadcenter.intel.com/Product_Filter.aspx?ProductID=1700&lang=eng


----------



## Jarrodbh

Hi everyone and thanks for the help so far.

Helping my neighboor, have a dimension 4550. I wiped it and intalled Win XP pro. Followed the directions in this thread: dl'ed and installed the chipset form the dell support page, then dl'ed and installed and gthe ethnert driver from the intel page.

The dell can now access the LAN just fine, the NIC is recognised in device manager, and I am sending/recieving info when I view the connection.

Problem: Whenever I try to connect to the net I get the "page cannot be displayed" message. Also, whenever I try to connect to a page the info bar at the bottom tells me I am trying to connect to site 001c10aa51f1.....that bit of info might help, I dont know what it is.

Any help woukd be great, thank you!


----------



## Jarrodbh

Nevermind...

Somehow under LAN setting the proxy server box was clicked which lists that wierd character sequence I listed above. I unclicked it and everything works.


----------

